# Poconos planning:Overnight in NYC doable?



## Carol C (Apr 29, 2016)

How far is East Stroudsburg PA from a city convenient to Manhattan by train or other public transport? Would it make sense to drive to Newark Airport and park for a day, an overnight and the next day and "waste" a night in the Poconos timeshare to spend two days and an evening in NYC? What other cities or towns are close to NYC and would have secure and reasonably-priced parking to avoid having to drive into Manhattan? I imagine someone on TUG has done just this while vacationing for a week in the Poconos area! TIA for any advice!


----------



## moonstone (Apr 29, 2016)

Google Maps says its 75 miles (1hr 45 mins drive time). We stayed in a timeshare near east Stroudsburg in the 90's and drove into New York City twice during the week for the day. It was an easy drive along I-80. 

The first trip in we did on a Sunday and found a cheap (maybe free?) parking spot right by Times Square.  We walked all over Manhattan (with our 3 young kids in tow). While in town we kept our eyes open for cheap/easy parking locations for later in the week. A few days later we returned and parked again and used public transit to go to a Yankees/Jays game and other tourist spots.

~Diane


----------



## Karenann (Apr 29, 2016)

*Too far*

Having lived in NYC for many years and commuted from NJ for many years, in my opinion driving into NYC from Pa .is a long way to go.  It's doable, but can be vexed with traffic delays and frustration.  I lived 20 miles from NYC and it could take hours to get into the city, depending on traffic. Remember NYC is an on an island - you have to go under a tunnel or over a bridge to get onto the city. NYC is a wonderful place, but I think you might want to be staying closer when you visit.


----------



## missyrcrews (Apr 30, 2016)

*Check the bus schedule*

I believe there's a bus that travels into the city....might be worth checking out the Greyhound or Trailways schedule.  That would help with parking, too.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 30, 2016)

Some of the resorts offer bus trips into Manhattan. If yours does, I would take that bus and do the day trip. 

But I would stay away from Martz, the main bus company in the Poconos. We've had okay experiences with them, and we've had very frustrating experiences with them. They're expensive and not very reliable.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 1, 2016)

Martz basicly runs the commuter buses in & out of NYC via several parking lots in the Poconos. Main terminal (where they sell tickets) is in Mt Poconos.

The one parking lot I know of lost their grocery store to a fire 25+ years ago, 60-75% of the storefronts have been empty just as long. But the original Chinese takeout survives as does the pizza shop and the newer PA Tag & title service which also provides photo copying. The bank moved out; the daycare closed up.


----------



## icydog (May 1, 2016)

I lived in NYC and now live in NJ. I think if you have stamina and fortitude you can definitely do a day in NYC from the Poconos. I would take the commuter bus early, I mean very early, in the morning and get into the city before 8am. Then you will have the whole day to explore. If you want to see a show make sure that the busses run late back to the Poconos. Also you do not want to be in the Port Authority late at night. . Most shows start at 7pm and end around 9 or 9:30. You could also do a matinee if you go in on a Wednesday. If you want to get tickets to a Broadway show at a Discount go to the TKTS Office on Broadway. 

If you just want to make your way around without paying much I suggest the number 1 Bus on Fifth Avenue. It goes past many of the NY sites for the cost of a metro card swipe. Of course, you will have to know what you are looking at by buying a guide to Manhattan before you get on the bus. I recommend this bus to all my friends coming into the city for the day. It runs down Fifth Avenue from Harlem to the SI Ferry.


----------



## dansyr2514 (May 2, 2016)

East Stroudsburg is about an hour and 1/2 from NYC. Alot of people live in the Poconos and commute to NYC for work.  There is very steady bus service out of East Stroudsburg.


----------



## Seaport104 (May 2, 2016)

dansyr2514 said:


> East Stroudsburg is about an hour and 1/2 from NYC. Alot of people live in the Poconos and commute to NYC for work.  There is very steady bus service out of East Stroudsburg.



It is way more than 1.5 hours. I live in central Jersey and commute to NYC daily and it is 1.5 hours for me during the weekday rush hour (1 hour with no traffic) and Poconos is another 1.5 hours from where I live. 

I know one person at work that commutes from East Stroudsburg and it is a solid 2.5 hours assuming no major delays/weather/accidents and she is on the 5:30 or 6 am bus.


----------



## dansyr2514 (May 2, 2016)

Seaport104 said:


> It is way more than 1.5 hours. I live in central Jersey and commute to NYC daily and it is 1.5 hours for me during the weekday rush hour (1 hour with no traffic) and Poconos is another 1.5 hours from where I live.
> 
> I know one person at work that commutes from East Stroudsburg and it is a solid 2.5 hours assuming no major delays/weather/accidents and she is on the 5:30 or 6 am bus.



Let me clarify .. If you don't hit rush hour traffic it is between 1.5 and 2 hrs.  I lived in Stroudsburg and made many trips into the city. It is a straight shot out route 80.


----------



## Carol C (May 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I think I'll take the first bus into NYC on that Weds to catch a matinee Bway show. Actually I already know which one...I want to see "Fun Home" again!


----------



## Carol C (May 6, 2016)

*Staten Island Ferry?*

Anybody ever drive from PA or NJ or wherever...on a weekday/workday...and find a parking spot at Staten Island Ferry on the islandside/at terminal...and then take ferry over to Manhattan and back at day's end? Would it be easy enuf to find a parking space if you hit the ferry terminal's parking garage by, say, 10AM...or would all parking spots be gone? Would this be better to do on a Sunday when it's not a workday? TIA for all advice!


----------



## dwojo (May 6, 2016)

There are tour companies that do day trips to NYC from the Poconos. Check and see if their itinerary would work for you. My wife and I did it a few years ago and enjoyed it.


----------



## mbh (May 10, 2016)

*Ferry*

In my opinion, this would be a bad idea and doubly bad on a weekday. Parking is limited at the ferry and  the round trip ferry and subway to midtown adds at least another hour each way. Plus, the traffic at the ferry is bad on a weekday. Take the bus straight fro Pennsyvania to the Port Authority bus terminal for a day trip. The Port Authority bus terminal is right by the theater district.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 1, 2016)

*Update...here's what we did (but weather was lousy)*

Our Poconos week was marked by rain and quite chilly so I was glad we opted for a NYC break. We "wasted" a night of timeshare and got a room at a B & B on Staten Island called Harbor House. Very basic place that could use a woman's touch...but priced right. Great views as it's on the Hudson. We drove my friend's mom's car from Stroudsburg leaving at 8:30 AM and made it to B& B in time to park (free on city street), take the S51 bus to the ferry dock, take the ferry over to Manhattan, walk two blocks to R subway/orange/uptown. Got off at 42nd st and had time for very quick lunch before seeing 2 PM matinee on Broadway. I'd definitely go this route again!


----------



## Black Diamond (Jun 1, 2016)

*Daughter H. S. Graduation trip*

She wants a couple days in NYC, best bet for the money???

2-3 bus trip passes to NYC = cost per trip per person??
Drive car to Metro and ride into NYC? - location of Metro lots for day commuters?
Overnight in NYC area = suggestions?? best hotels for the money?:whoopie:

Will be traveling as a family, for the adventure and the excitement of NYC!!


----------



## Black Diamond (Jun 8, 2016)

*Bump!!*

BUMP

To top of board, waiting for answers.

Thanks!



Black Diamond said:


> She wants a couple days in NYC, best bet for the money???
> 
> 2-3 bus trip passes to NYC = cost per trip per person??
> Drive car to Metro and ride into NYC? - location of Metro lots for day commuters?
> ...


----------

